# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  почему ребенок не принимает сознания Кришны?

## olega

Мои смиренные поклоны.Почему ребенок,родившийся и выросший в семье преданных вообще не воспринимает сознание Кришны?У него нет духовных нароботок в прошлых жизнях?Он даже с ненавистью относиться к сознанию Кришны.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

В каждом конкретном случае - своя причина. Иногда родители навязывают ребенку религию, и он ради чувства противоречия ведет себя против. Иногда просто время еще не пришло, чтобы задумываться о смысле жизни. Иногда прошлое ребенка требует негативного отношения ко всей духовности целиком. Иногда материальные желания требуют своей реализации. Но нельзя думать, что если в семье преданных родился ребенок, то он теперь обязан выбрать именно вайшнавизм и у него больше нет выбора. Выбор есть всегда, и мы должны принимать этот выбор, каким бы он ни был, хотя это может быть довольно больно.

----------

